# Best Place to get Foreign Currency in Dublin



## brigadear (8 May 2011)

Am heading off to China next week, and went in to a couple of banks in  Dublin last Friday to get some currency (Renminbi) and was told that  they didnt have any!!, they recommened that I go to one of the foreign  exchange bureaus, which I didnt have time to do so on the day, just  wondering if anybody has been away recently or being to China, which one  that they would recommend, is there a big difference in the commission  that they charge, thanks.


----------



## gipimann (8 May 2011)

I visited China in 2004, and I didn't get local currency until I was in the country - I seem to remember reading at the time that Chinese currency wasn't available outside of China.  That might have changed by now though.  Bring US Dollars or Sterling and you'll have no problem changing them at your hotel.  If I remember, there was also a currency exchange ATM at Beijing Airport while we waited on our luggage to arrive - it accepts Dollars or Sterling, and gives back RMB.

Can't remember if they accepted Euro or not.


----------



## vandriver (8 May 2011)

My chinese friend says that there is no problem changing euros at Beijing airport


----------

